# Sticky  Repairing & Restoring Old Damaged Photos



## Davey P

As some of you already know, I am pretty handy when it comes to repairing and restoring old damaged photos, and I thought it would be a good idea to offer my services on here at "mates rates" to anyone who needs it.

The sort of things I can do are:



Repair damage such as scratches or creases


Colour correction and improvements to faded images


Remove unwanted details or objects (or people!)


Combine 2 or more photos to create a new image


There are almost unlimited possibilities, and as an example here's one I did for my Dad showing me with my brothers and sister on holiday "a while ago..." (and definitely in the UK judging by how cold we all look!):










I am 2nd from the right, by the way :lol:

There are more samples of my work on my website, a direct link to the page is here:

http://davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm

If anyone is interested, please feel free to contact me via PM on here, or email me directly for a quote. I am not looking to make a massive profit on this, I earn enough in my normal day-to-day work to pay the bills, and am lucky to have plenty of free time when I'm not working in Austria, hence being able to offer this at a low price.

Mods: I can't see anything in the rules to say we can't offer services for sale on here, but obviously if this is not allowed then please delete the post - Cheers


----------



## JoT

Not a problem unless Roy starts doing it :lol:


----------



## Barryboy

JoT said:


> Not a problem unless Roy starts doing it :lol:


Now then.... let's keep Roy doing the day job, eh?


----------



## Davey P

JoT said:


> Not a problem unless Roy starts doing it :lol:


Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## marley

Looks great to me! Ill have to find my old creased photos!


----------



## Davey P

marley said:


> Looks great to me! Ill have to find my old creased photos!


Do it mate, and PM me if you need anything. You will be amazed at what is possible (I surprise myself sometimes! :lol

I forgot to mention, if you haven't got electronic copies of the photos I can work from the original paper prints, no problem. Just send them to me and I'll post 'em back when they're finished.

Here's another random example of my handiwork, I did this for someone in Huntingdon a few months ago after they saw a few of my samples on Facebook:


----------



## craighughes1084

Nice work davey p - the repaired photos look great


----------



## Davey P

Cheers mate, I really enjoy doing these and would love to do more for other people. I did another load of photos for my uncle recently and he was blown away with the results. They included some of my grandmother that we hadn't seen before, so it was great to restore them to a decent standard, and my dad was chuffed as well.

If anyone on here is interested, I'm not busy with my "normal" work for the rest of this year, so I would be happy to take on any restoration jobs at mate's rates.


----------



## Davey P

Looks like a fairly quiet start to the year for my normal workload, so I'll bump this topic again and see if anyone out there wants anything doing while I've got some spare time on my hands (that will all change when my skiing season kicks off in a few weeks... :lol

Here's another random sample showing what I can do:










Cheers, and thanks again to RLT for allowing me to advertise my services on here.


----------



## Mahdil Khatib

Nice word by the way. It clearly shows your skills. I have few old pictures or my grandfather and parents and carry all of them with me all the time. I think i can send them to you to check if you can do something with them.


----------



## Davey P

Mahdil Khatib said:


> Nice word by the way. It clearly shows your skills. I have few old pictures or my grandfather and parents and carry all of them with me all the time. I think i can send them to you to check if you can do something with them.


 No problem mate, I'd be happy to look at them for you. You can contact me via the email address shown on my website. If you can either scan them, or simply take a photo of them on your phone in the first instance, I'll check to make sure I'm able to restore them. If it's a simple job I'd do it free, but if it's more complex and time consuming I might make a small charge, but it wouldn't be much in any case. If I simply can't do anything, I'd tell you straight away.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mahdil Khatib

Davey P said:


> No problem mate, I'd be happy to look at them for you. You can contact me via the email address shown on my website. If you can either scan them, or simply take a photo of them on your phone in the first instance, I'll check to make sure I'm able to restore them. If it's a simple job I'd do it free, but if it's more complex and time consuming I might make a small charge, but it wouldn't be much in any case. If I simply can't do anything, I'd tell you straight away.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.


 Hopefully i will make the necessary arrangements this weekend and will contact you.


----------



## richy176

A thread that deserves a boost as may well be of interest to many members. Great work there Davey.


----------



## Davey P

richy176 said:


> A thread that deserves a boost as may well be of interest to many members. Great work there Davey.


 Cheers fella :thumbs_up: But was this really first posted in June 2013??? Jesus, where did the time go :swoon:

I've done a few of these for various members on here, and it's always a pleasure. This forum has given me a lot over the years, and it's great to give a little something back.

:rltrlt:


----------



## WRENCH

@Davey P

This photograph goes down in legend as being the greatest motorcycle drag race picture of all time. Taken by an unnamed spectator in the crowd, but never seems to have been enhanced or enlarged, any suggestions ?


----------



## jsud2002

I spent a weekend last year digitally scanning all my dad's old family photos from a few albums onto the laptop.

This is one of the oldest photos my great grandad.









This is my Grandad









my dad















Finally one of me


----------



## Davey P

WRENCH said:


> @Davey P
> 
> This photograph goes down in legend as being the greatest motorcycle drag race picture of all time. Taken by an unnamed spectator in the crowd, but never seems to have been enhanced or enlarged, any suggestions ?


 If you're asking if it can be improved, there's not much detail to work with on that one, but I could probably soften the focus a bit. I'll have a look anyway, and see if I can do something.



jsud2002 said:


> I spent a weekend last year digitally scanning all my dad's old family photos from a few albums onto the laptop.
> 
> This is one of the oldest photos my great grandad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21665


 Mate, can you email the original scan of this one to me, I think I might be able to do something with that. :yes:


----------

